# Solved: Sonicstage error



## rotagilla (May 25, 2009)

I loaded the Sonicstage software that I got with my Sony mini disc player onto my new laptop that is running WINDOWS VISTA and I am getting this error message.

You are logged on as a Limited account user some Sonicstage functions are not available.
You must log on to an account that has administration or power user privleges.


Sonicstage worked on my old laptop that was running WINDOWS XP

Any ideas ???????

Thanks for your help


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

If you have multiple user accounts, you'll need to log on as the Administrator to be able to use all of SonicStage's functions. You should know which one is the admin from when you set your computer up. If you can't figure it out go to Control Panel and Add or Remove User Accounts and it should show you which one(s) is/are the Administrator type. Restart or switch users and log on as an admin.

SonicStage is horrible. I've been forced to use it as well with a Sony MP3 device of mine. Fortunately their newer players don't require us to use this poorly-written program.

Good luck!


----------



## hulkinator (May 4, 2009)

Make sure that you have the latest version of SonicStage (4.3 I think). SonicStage didn't support Vista until some of the last versions. Also, if you are running Vista 64-bit, you are going to run into more problems because there aren't any 64-bit drivers available.

You might want to Google "SonicStage alternatives."


----------



## rotagilla (May 25, 2009)

Hulkinator, Thanks for your help. I got it working.


----------

